# TFS: Oct 2018 Exam Thoughts



## bernie (Oct 27, 2018)

Saw a post for the HVAC section and figured I'd throw this out there..

For the people that took the TFS exam, how'd everyone feel about it?

Personally felt about 80% confident about the AM section, but the PM section crushed my spirits a bit. It's the day after and I'm still thinking about the questions I had no clue how to do or that tripped me up/weren't very straight forward.


----------



## McEng PE (Oct 27, 2018)

I felt the same about the AM portion, PM portion a little more rough for sure. I left confident-ish....now doubt is sinking in.


----------



## Tim Jung (Oct 27, 2018)

I was surprised by the content. Seemed like they asked several questions testing the exact same concept and equation multiple times, while not testing certain topics at all.

It was a tough eight hours for sure.


----------



## Mech_Engineer (Oct 27, 2018)

AM was on par or slightly harder than April, in my opinion. PM was awful for me. Definitely crushed my spirits. I managed to answer most. I think overall, I guessed on 10 (AM and PM). And not all were educated guesses. Sucks! At least the pencil was much better...


----------



## GordyJ (Oct 27, 2018)

I agree with Tim, it was a poorly formulated exam IMO. I mean, do we really need 3 or 4 problems on similarity laws? And it seemed like there were way too many questions on pumps in general.


----------



## bernie (Oct 28, 2018)

GordyJ said:


> I agree with Tim, it was a poorly formulated exam IMO. I mean, do we really need 3 or 4 problems on similarity laws? And it seemed like there were way too many questions on pumps in general.


Yep. 100% agree.. and the PM section had some sections that seemed a bit out of left field. Not sure if I was the only one that felt that way


----------



## Mech_Engineer (Oct 28, 2018)

bernie said:


> Yep. 100% agree.. and the PM section had some sections that seemed a bit out of left field. Not sure if I was the only one that felt that way


Nah. I felt the same way. Another study partner felt the same.


----------



## Vel2018 (Oct 28, 2018)

Mech_Engineer said:


> AM was on par or slightly harder than April, in my opinion. PM was awful for me. Definitely crushed my spirits. I managed to answer most. I think overall, I guessed on 10 (AM﻿ and P﻿M). And not all were educated guesses. Sucks! At least the pencil was much better...


How is PM session this October? Because back in April test the PM session was a breeze for me it was like 2 times lot easier than the AM. 

And the AM session in April exam was fair, it was not that hard. 

And btw, you should expect ofcourse lots of pump problems, around 30-40%. 

The following weeks will be your roller coaster.

Best of luck!


----------



## MEforMe (Oct 28, 2018)

Let the rollercoaster begin. My main thought on the test is that I'm glad it's over...I get to enjoy football today and have my evenings back this week to do anything other than study.

As for the test, I concur with what's been said thus far. I felt pretty confident after the AM portion, the PM had both some wildcards and some that I quickly skipped over due to not having a very good feel of how to approach them. There were also some that were laughably easy and repetitive, to the point where I started wondering whether I was missing something and should spend six minutes considering where I was fooled. 

Altogether I hate to say it, but I feel more confident than I did after the FE, and that gave me a pass. The waiting may leave me between this level of confidence and self doubt, time will tell. Best of luck to you all, and thanks to those that helped me along the way while lurking here, I found this resource altogether too late but very much appreciated it once I did.


----------



## Mech_Engineer (Oct 28, 2018)

MEforMe said:


> aughably easy and repetitive, to﻿﻿ the p﻿oint where I started wondering whether I was missing something and﻿﻿ should spend six minutes considering where I was fooled﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿.﻿


I hear you there. LOL. I felt the same on some of those. Just put my head down and worked them like I knew how, and moved on.


----------



## TPatil (Oct 29, 2018)

I felt the same as expressed by many others here. Morning session was reasonable but afternoon session was a bumpy ride for me. Glad it's over. Wish you all good luck!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 29, 2018)

Well, everyone thinking they did well now, will have doubts as time marches on.


----------



## Mech_Engineer (Oct 29, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> How is PM session this October? Because back in April test the PM session was a breeze for me it was like 2 times lot easier than the AM.
> 
> And the AM session in April exam was fair, it was not that hard.
> 
> ...


My opinion was that the PM session was much more difficult than April's. The creative writing of the problems and the material subjects covered caught me off guard. I didn't really have trouble with fluids related problems. A few tricky ones, but I think I got most of the fluids. So far, I've found the AM sessions to be easier than the PM sessions. The problems seem more straight forward to me on the AM portion.


----------

